# ITB turbo manifold...



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

Someone was talking about having a stock mk4 intake manifold with ITB's and turbo, which obviously doesn't make any sense, but it got me thinking...
If I'm not mistaken, a normal ITB setup would involve having a custom intake manifold like an SRI that the ITB's were attached to, using a MAP to sense airflow... hypothetically, I would imagine it would be possible to add a 5th TB for the turbocharged air to come in... Obviously, you can't just tack that to the side or something because the airflow would be uneven (I would think), but what about this?:
Picture an ITB manifold, but there's more to the bottom of it, it sort of funnels to an upside-down 5th TB (easier to imagine and explain) for the incoming turbo air... the manifold would have to be channeled to allow for proper, even airflow to come up to the main chamber of the manifold. That would allow for proper, even airflow... the turbocharged air would be spread across the chamber of the intake manifold. The MAP, I would think, would still pick up on the increased airflow. Obviously connecting a 5th TB with a throttle cable would be a little complicated, so maybe a throttle-by-wire system would work better...
Would this work? I'm just curious.
Fair warning, this is a really ****ty paint drawing... I did it in less than a minute... the point was to try and illustrate the idea though, if it makes any more sense. Obviously, the TB's are red and the chambers to spread out the airflow are the dotted lines.










_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:15 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (ninety9gl)*

you would just need a plemem you would not even need the 5th TB.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you would just need a plemem you would not even need the 5th TB. 

Really? I was thinking that it would be issue having the turbo push through the plenum without having a TB to regulate it. I suppose it wouldn't really make much at idle... that, and I've never looked too far into a turbo setup. I thought it might be more sensible to have throttle control over all of the incoming air. I could be wrong about that.
Or, if you mean having the turbo feed into the 4 tb's, wouldn't that sort of lose some of the benefit of having ITB's in the first place?


_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:58 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Or, if you mean having the turbo feed into the 4 tb's, wouldn't that sort of lose some of the benefit of having ITB's in the first place?

_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:58 PM 5-1-2007_

yes, it would. and does. running itb's and boost does nothing but add complexity and difficulty in tuning


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (VWralley)*

that was gonna be my next point.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (ninety9gl)*

Well, like I said, it was just a thought... I can definitely see it being a pain to tune, but the point was to try and keep the ITB's working to their full potential while having a turbo...
Instead of a plenum attached to the ITB's, effectively defeating their purpose, it's a plenum attached to the manifold the ITB's are also attached to, with a TB to regulate the incoming air from the turbo.
I just wanted to get some ideas as to if this setup would "work"... to have a turbo and functional ITB's.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (ninety9gl)*

the air in the plenem would be just like air in the intercooler pipes.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (bonesaw)*

see if you can find the settup from a nissan pulsar Gtti they have a turbo and ITB's with a plenumn as stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

pulsars are pimp ****


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
yes, it would. and does. running itb's and boost does nothing but add complexity and difficulty in tuning

true...but its fun as hell to be different.
tuning isnt that difficult. matter of fact i never even tuned mine on the dyno. i just datalogged off my innovative widebend driving to and from work and made changes till i was satisfied. at a dynoday i hit afrs in the 11-12 range under high boost so i was satisfied. havent changed anything since.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (soch naungayan)*

pic from last year for referance....ran 12s but rebuilding it for 11s or faster.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (soch naungayan)*

its not that its impossible by any means, its just more effort than its worth for the most part. thats def the way i would go about it if i was to run that setup. but i have tuned itb's NA and also single TB boosted cars, and its just a pain in the bum IMO.
what kinda power are you making? got any dyno graphs at all?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

From what I understood about itb's and boost is it helps out A LOT with throttle response and lag time. I could be wrong though.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

sure does.
i ran the itbs cause they were collecting dust..so i put them to use. i figured that in my stock aba8v/16v head turbo motor it would yeild too low a compression to drive around and be lagggy. so i had the plenum made and figured that at the very least id pick up alot more respone down low and midrange. and it did. i only made 310whp but was still able to run 12sec ets in my non gutted car. 
videos of dyno and race on myspace sig.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_its not that its impossible by any means, its just more effort than its worth for the most part. thats def the way i would go about it if i was to run that setup. but i have tuned itb's NA and also single TB boosted cars, and its just a pain in the bum IMO.
what kinda power are you making? got any dyno graphs at all?

















first dyno graph i have on the dyno forum.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ITB turbo manifold... (soch naungayan)*

i have a custom made pletum made for itb's and turbo if you interested


----------



## riegerscirocco (Oct 1, 2002)

the rb26dett has itbs in a plenum and its twin turbo, does that make it better?
(raise your hand if you know what im talking about?!)


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (riegerscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riegerscirocco* »_the rb26dett has itbs in a plenum and its twin turbo, does that make it better?
(raise your hand if you know what im talking about?!)

What you mean the engine code?
3.0 litre inline 6 cylinder from nissan. It's famous for being the engine that powers the Skyline GT-R. And yes it does make it better.


----------



## riegerscirocco (Oct 1, 2002)

2.6L inline 6 but whos counting, lol.... and of course i knew it was better!!!


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (riegerscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riegerscirocco* »_2.6L inline 6 but whos counting, lol.... and of course i knew it was better!!!

D'oh! I do that all the time. I constantly get the displacement of the 2jz-gte and the rb26 mixed up. Oh well.


----------



## vw_stu (Mar 18, 2007)

the nissan pulsar/sunny gtir also uses an ITB turbo setup from the factory. must count for something...


----------



## Rabbit Soup (May 2, 2007)

*What are these?*

I am totally new to the whole itb thing let alone turbo/itb setups so could someone just help me out and tell me what each of these things are? I color coded it and whatnot, but it would be a big help. Thanks guys, i know I am a noob at this, but I will learn quickly I promise!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: What are these? (Rabbit Soup)*

1- fuel rail
2 - crank case breather
3-blow off valve. the wastegate is on the turbo either internal or external depending on setup. that controls boost pressure, the blow off as pictured releases pressure when the throtle is closed


----------



## Rabbit Soup (May 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

and the thing you higligthed at the rigth of the fuel rail is the Fuel pressure regulator who sits on the end of the fuel rail


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: What are these? (Rabbit Soup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit Soup* »_I am totally new to the whole itb thing let alone turbo/itb setups so could someone just help me out and tell me what each of these things are? I color coded it and whatnot, but it would be a big help. Thanks guys, i know I am a noob at this, but I will learn quickly I promise!









ill help
yellow = pre+post intercooler piping...2.25 inch
red= plenum made for the jenvey itb's....4inch
purple= precision turbo(now a garret 30/40 ball bearing)+boost factory 16v snake mani+3 inch d pipe
green= fuel rail with 660cc injectors
pink= aem fuel pressure regulator+guage
blue= breather for block
orange= blow off valve


----------

